# Interview with my Taekkyon teacher Master Do Ki-Hyun



## chen yaolong (Jan 15, 2015)

[Site link removed because of malware issues.]

Mark A. Cochran
Dirty Dog
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## chen yaolong (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## chen yaolong (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 16, 2015)

Cool interview, but your website was trying to get me to download some shady looking software.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 16, 2015)

chen yaolong said:


>


Very cool. So - no punches and the hands are just used for grabbing and pushing? Do the low kicks count for any sort of points or are they just used to provoke a reaction and off balance the opponent?


----------



## chen yaolong (Jan 17, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Cool interview, but your website was trying to get me to download some shady looking software.



thanks for mentioning it... I'll look into it. I dont understand why, but this is the second time I have had this issue after posting a link on this forum. I have never had anybody else mention it to me ???


----------



## chen yaolong (Jan 17, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Very cool. So - no punches and the hands are just used for grabbing and pushing? Do the low kicks count for any sort of points or are they just used to provoke a reaction and off balance the opponent?



low kicks dont count for any points. they are either used as jabs/feints, or in conjunction with the hands to make a trip


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jan 20, 2015)

Very interesting interview (although I, too, was having trouble with your website trying to get me to download stuff).

Also, the video of the Taekkyon training you posted is interesting in that you can see a marked similarity between how the body moves in Taekkyon and ITF Taekwon-Do. It's not exactly the same, but there are some similarities. Good stuff.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## chen yaolong (Jan 22, 2015)

Very strange. Like I said, this is the only forum I have had the comment about downloads.

Yes, some other ITF people in Seoul told me the same thing. I dont know anything about TKD unfortunately.


----------



## qianfeng (Feb 3, 2015)

it looks very interesting seems like shuai jiao with kicks.


----------

